# Bad eggs



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

So I have a pair of azureus that I had bought and they laid for the seller multiple times producing hundreds of frogs. Once I got them and they started laying for me they was giving me good healthy tads and frogs. Over the past 2-3 weeks they have started laying bad eggs again. 

They are eating dusted flies once a week and temps and everything seem to be normal so im not sure whats going on. Any ideas?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

If your female has been continuously breeding for some time, perhaps she needs a break to build up her reserves. Try seperating them for a couple of months. Continuous breeding can take a toll on the eggs as well as the health of the frog.

You also may want to check to make sure that your supplements haven't expired. It's been recommended that they be replaced every 6 months. You didn't say what you were using, but Repashy has a really good reputation.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

well see they really had a break more or less because once I bought them they didnt breed for 6-8 months for me. Over the past 2months maybe they started laying good viable eggs again and now just over the past week or 2 they started laying bad eggs again.

Im using a new batch of repashy that I bought not even a month ago. I havent really even been giving them extra feedings and extra hand misting to spur breeding so Im not sure whats brought on the bad eggs


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

davidadelp said:


> They are eating dusted flies once a week and temps and everything seem to be normal so im not sure whats going on. Any ideas?


Are you only feeding the frogs once a week? Or are you feeding them multiple times and only dusting once a week? 

Ed


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Ed said:


> Are you only feeding the frogs once a week? Or are you feeding them multiple times and only dusting once a week?
> 
> Ed


they eat every other day but the flies only get dusted once a week. I pulled a clutch last night of 4 two bad eggs and 2 good eggs. I dont know why they started laying bad ones again


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

davidadelp said:


> they eat every other day but the flies only get dusted once a week. I pulled a clutch last night of 4 two bad eggs and 2 good eggs. I dont know why they started laying bad ones again


 
Because they aren't getting sufficient vitamins etc to properly provision the eggs and are probably suffering to some extent from one or more deficiencies. Why did you go to only dusting once a week? That is contraindicated by both anecdotal and published data. 

Ed


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Hm well that may could be it. I thought dusting with the repashy could be done to much and that would cause just as many problems. Whats the best schedule for dusting?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

davidadelp said:


> Hm well that may could be it. I thought dusting with the repashy could be done to much and that would cause just as many problems. Whats the best schedule for dusting?


Only if you are using the supplement that is straight vitamin A. That supplement should not be used more than once a week. The other supplements depend on how often you are feeding the frogs. There is/was some data that indicated that supplementing each and every feeding could put frogs at risk of oversupplementation so some institutions follow this "rule of thumb": if feeding three or more times a week alternate the supplementation with either a straight calcium carbonate supplement. If feeding less than 3 times a week dust at each feeding. The frequency of dusting has to be linked to the frequency that the frogs eat. 
It could take awhile for the frogs to get back on track. 

Ed


----------

